# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  VENDO ALMACIGO DE LECHUGA CRESPA Y ROJA PARA HIDROPONIA

## Talib

*Vendemos platines de lechuga de 21 a 30 días, listas para llevar a tu sistema Hidropónico o cultivo orgánico 
- Usamos solo semillas híbridas holandesas ENZA ZANDEN
- Usamos sustrato especial importado
- Plantas cultivadas en invernadero
- Variedad CRESPA (Bohemia, malice) y Lollo rosa (Tuska) 
Comunicarse al 940389559
o ventas@xilemaperu.com*Temas similares: se vende almacigo y coquitos de cebolla roja camaneja de calidad Vendo cebolla roja Vendo almacigo y coquitos de cebolla roja Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------

